# Employment at a stable.



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

BarrelWannabe said:


> I need your opinions on this.
> I recently moved my horse to a local community college's barn. Turns out they have the ability to hire people for an hourly wage and I am very interested in this. Thing is, I would only be paid once a month and supposedly am limited to a certian amount of hours a week. I understand that part baing as a college has to have some sort of budget. My current job, I absolutely hate. I dont want to go to work, i dred going to work, I'm never able to spend the time with my horse that he deserves and my manager has begun holding me up to an hour or more over my time. I sometimes cant feed my horse because of this and the barn hours are from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m. I often dont get off work until 10 p.m. or later. This is extremely frustrating as I have explained to him why I need to leave at a certian time. He just doesnt seem to get that my horse CANNOT feed himself and has to rely me for his food.
> 
> All right
> ...



I would keep your current job but cut your hours there (like you suggested) and pick up those hours at the horse barn. This way you have either job to fall back on _just _in case it doesn't work out at either one of the places. Try checking with people who are already employed at the barn and ask them what their average hours are so you'll know the ballpark range of how much money you'll expect to rake in. Goodluck!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Btw, I am planning to attend this college after high school. If I enter their equine science program, my board will only be $100.

Amymarie57: Thank you! I will.


----------



## raisinandelana (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Barrel.... if I were you I would possibly do a side business for yourself possibly like cleaning houses or something to that nature for hay money because you can sey your own hours and do the stable job. That's just me. Or possibly keep the dreaded slave job and find someone you trust to feed your horse for you when you have to stay late. I don't know your financial situation and don't need to know it but you have to make the right decision for the well being of your horse and also for your happiness.  I recently quit my job because of how my ex employer treated me but I have a s.o. that works and makes good money so I could just up and quit. I already have a job interview lined up. But thstd besides the point...(adhd moment there ...sorry!) Anyways if working at the barn is going to make your financial situation worse find soomething better than your current job. Idk I guess its really up to u...but do the best decision for botth you and your horse  sorry if I jump around and didn't make a lick of sence. Haha its been one of those days!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Things to consider, horse career ? not alot going on, too many people ( like you lol teasing here) willing to do it for free, It is almost always better to just pay board than to think you are gonna work it off, you'll end up spending more hours working it off than you would just working a fair wage some where else. I board when I am on the boat 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, but my board only comes to 5 dollars a day, It would take me more than an hour just to drive back and forth, not worth my time,
You should see what kinda hours you can expect, (ask the boss not other workers) at the stable. 
Ok now with the old fart speech, you sound like you are young and I'm gonna guess not supporting yourself so dont have alot of must pay bills, looks like taking care and enjoying your horse is your primary expense because someone else is taking care of your basic expenses, 
Take the stable job! you are young, enjoy it while you can, you have the rest of your life to be stuck in a job you dont like because you must work to feed yourself, and maybe others.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wait... you get 300$ every two weeks... so you get payed 6$ an hour??


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Wait... you get 300$ every two weeks... so you get payed 6$ an hour??


Maybe she meant she nets around $300?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, after taxes I earn a little over $300 a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

#two weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ahhh taxes... explains.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what is the minimum wage in your state?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

$7.25/hour. 
I would possibly be earning the same at the stable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Be very careful with minimum wage jobs in OK. There are exemptions to the minimum wage law. For instance as a sole proprietor of a barn, who makes less that 100K per year, has less than 20? I think employees, I can pay $2/hr for an 'apprentice' job here at the barn. Waiters and waitresses never get minimum wage here, they are expected to make it up with their tips.

Just fyi, I don't pay minimum wage either, I pay over because I don't want someone who works for $2/hr, I think you get what you pay for. Instead of having 5 barn hands for the same money, I just hire 1 really smart, dependable person and pay them what I think they're worth.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I think 10 hours a week =72.50 is alot of money to pay for hay and then board on top of that. If it were me I would work both jobs and if you are only working 25 hours a week you should be able to feed your horse before work.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Dream: Stupid question but are you located in OK?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Churumbeque: I'm still in high school and I don't get out of school until 3:30, and after that, its straight to work for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

amymarie57 said:


> I would keep your current job but cut your hours there (like you suggested) and pick up those hours at the horse barn. This way you have either job to fall back on _just _in case it doesn't work out at either one of the places. Try checking with people who are already employed at the barn and ask them what their average hours are so you'll know the ballpark range of how much money you'll expect to rake in. Goodluck!


Excellent advice. Never put all your eggs in one basket. Two part time jobs provide a bit more security, and if one job goes away you'll still have some income from the other.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Dream: Stupid question but are you located in OK?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes ma'am, I'm in Stillwater very close to OSU. GO POKES!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucky! I bet that's great horse country up there. What's the name of your facility?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

BarrelWannabe said:


> Lucky! I bet that's great horse country up there. What's the name of your facility?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dreamcatcher Arabian Horses LLC is the business name. 
www.dreamcatcherarabians.net There's a link to my website. 

When there's no drought, yes it's lovely horse country up here, TONS of places to ride and trail ride at. We can go horse camping within 30 mins of here at Lake Carl Blackwell. LOVE it when it's green!


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Drool! Love the website, great presentation. You're horses are beautiful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

